# Where does this part go?



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

This may sound like a silly question but im building the revell dodge viper gts and i cant work out where part number 16 goes. I have searched the instructions over and over again but it doesnt mention it at all. Does anybody know where it goes?. Any ideas would be most welcome. Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What exactly is part no. 16? I ask because it may help if you can describe it.


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

i will try to put a pic on. hope it works.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like the roll bar.......


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

that could be almost anything. id venture a body part


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

it could be the front or rear lower facia, under the bumper...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Part 16 is NOT used on the Viper GTS. That part is designed for the Viper RT/10. Simply put they used an existing parts tree from the RT/10 kit in the GTS kit. It is the arch on the RT/10. 
I have both the RT/10 kit as well as the GTS and as you mentioned it is not called out in the directions. It is called out in the RT/10 directions though. 

Feel free to add that to your parts box. With that out of the way let's see your Viper!
Chris


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

superduty455 said:


> With that out of the way let's see your Viper!
> Chris


OK


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Just Plain Al said:


> OK


Show off!!!


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks very much for clearing that up for me.
i will put some pics on as i start to build.
once again thanks.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Just Plain Al said:


> OK


Why have you parked it so close to a Ford?!? Aren't you worried the Viper might catch something nasty?!?......

Chris.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

"Catch something nasty"? Like what, Fix Or Repair Daily>


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

no, Fastest On Race Day


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Full Of Rust Damage.....

Chris.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Floundering Old Rusty Dud


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Found On Road, Dead


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fastest on Race Day


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Backwards, Driver Returns, On Foot.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

Badass Driver Races On Freeway


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

marley79 said:


> This may sound like a silly question but im building the revell dodge viper gts and i cant work out where part number 16 goes. I have searched the instructions over and over again but it doesnt mention it at all. Does anybody know where it goes?. Any ideas would be most welcome. Thanks


To answer your question it goes where it goes that is where it goes.:wave:


----------

